# wanna post a video



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i have a cool video and i dont know how to post it 
its of ny 7"-10" red bellys eating a mouse in like 10 seconds i would really like to post it


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

if you already have it saved to your computer or a picture host on the internet than all you have to do is provide us the URL for the link.

Good luck


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

When my web site is back up I can host your video, let me know, pm me...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

FTP it to ftp.piranha-fury.com using anonymous as the login


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

so can we see this clip now or waht ?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

come on lets see it


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

yeah the sites up now, piranha198220's video is up there too. check it out.
http://www.wideopenwest.com/~solow99/


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

thanks for posting that i was gonna let everyone know too


----------

